# Handsome 'Shop Bike'



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's some photos of a just built up Handsome 'Shop Bike' frame/fork. Some highlights include 700c Velo Orange polished rims laced to Shimano coaster brake / Tiagra hubs with butted spokes; Schwalbe Smart Sam EVO folding 700x45 tires; FSA Gimondi crankset with MKS pedals; Selle Anatomica saddle; FSA Metropolis stem with Nitto Noodle bars; Tange Seiki headset; and Ahearne flask cage & flask.


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice looking build.


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice rig. I like the simplicity in style and function.

Larry


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice, but I would have put black bartape on it.

flask is tight, real tight.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I, too, really like the ultra clean look - I've been wanting to build up a spiffy coaster brake bike for some time and as soon as I saw the 'Shop Bike' frame/fork I knew it was a sign. It was designed to have 26" wheels but I rightly figured there was clearance for 700c rims - I prefer the ride and look of the big hoops. 

I used the bars with the white tape off another bike so I could take it for a ride. I'm actually going to end up with either OnOne Midge or Soma June Bug/Portola bars with black Brooks leather tape, and set up an FSA Metropolis bar with Ergon grips, so I can compare an upright riding position.
(Removable face stems are one of the zootiest component improvements)

I've known of Ahearne's flask and cage for some time, but while at the recent Oregon Handbuilt Bike Show in Portland I saw the new larger flask and couldn't get my wallet out of my pocket fast enough!?

Also at the Show I bought a pair of wooden rims and left them with Sugar Wheels to build me a coaster brake/wooden rim wheelset - this will be the piece de resistance.


----------



## gregoryb888 (Nov 8, 2012)

nice tires, but the flask is kind of tacky.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

gregoryb888 said:


> ...the flask is kind of tacky.


As is said, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and there's nothing pretty about that". And as far as 'tacky ' goes, well given the choice of Joe Ahearne's sense of style, innovation, and design reputation versus your "none of those", I think I'll go with Ahearne and enjoy his imaginative rendition of a classic look.


----------



## gregoryb888 (Nov 8, 2012)

refund!? said:


> As is said, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and there's nothing pretty about that". And as far as 'tacky ' goes, well given the choice of Joe Ahearne's sense of style, innovation, and design reputation versus your "none of those", I think I'll go with Ahearne and enjoy his imaginative rendition of a classic look.


Thank you, refund, for putting me in my place. Why are you sucking up to Joe Ahearne? Is he giving you free bike parts? Stop drinking the Joe Ahearne Kool Aid and think about it... why would you put a flask on a bike? Alcohol and biking don't mix. Are you going to put water in that thing? That also makes no sense.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll get my shipping address to you right away. How soon can you have it packed up?

*drool*


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

How do you like the coaster brake? Does it stop you fast enough at city speeds? I built up a beater a few years back and put on a 2 speed kick back with coaster brake. Kinda cool and funky tooling around the driveway but couldn't see riding it for real. My instincts in critical situations aren't dialed into a coaster brake. Then again, I only ride fixed on rollers.

Larry


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

needs skinny tires IMO, otherwise I like it


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I'll get my shipping address to you right away. How soon can you have it packed up?
> 
> *drool*


Tomorrow, and you could be riding it next week!


----------



## MrMikeM (Nov 6, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

lgh said:


> How do you like the coaster brake?


Over the years I've put a bunch of miles on coaster brake bikes, from ballooners to the Dahon Mue Uno folder I take on trips (And a very nice bike I might add). So I've got some experience with coaster brakes. However, you're correct in hinting there's a bit of a re-learning curve whenever I hop on the 'Shop Bike".

Because I've never seen one, my goal was to build up a relatively light, high performance coaster brake bike to see how much fun it would be. And I must say it is a gas to ride, and that sentiment is echoed by others who've ridden it. The 'Shop Bike' might become a favorite.


----------



## Slimpee (Nov 20, 2012)

Sick bike! Is that Handsome out of the Twin Cities?


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes. If you know Minneapolis, Alt on Lyndale and Lake in Uptown handles Handsome.

Larry


----------



## Slimpee (Nov 20, 2012)

lgh said:


> Yes. If you know Minneapolis, Alt on Lyndale and Lake in Uptown handles Handsome.
> 
> Larry


Yeah, I lived in S. Mpls for four years. I was more involved w/ MOCA/MORC but I used to post on MPLSBikeLove and frequent One On One, Penn Uptown, and The Alt when I needed stuff.

I remember going to a show at One On One feat. Handsome a few years ago. Great-looking stuff!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> Sick bike! Is that Handsome out of the Twin Cities?


Yep, and they are a cool bunch of folks. Check out their website.

And, I've installed a set of upright FSA Metropolitan bars with Ergon grips on the 'Shop Bike' and have been pedaling it around to compare the ride. I'll post a couple photos soon.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

refund!? said:


> I've installed a set of upright FSA Metropolitan bars with Ergon grips


Here's some photos. Which do you prefer - drop bars or upright? I've ridden it both ways and have to say I like the looks of the drop bars but around town the upright bars are pretty handy.


----------

